#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-30
<aborady> hi
<aborady> anybody there ?
<aborady> anybody here ?
<aborady> hey
<aborady> hey anybody here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-31
<kim0> thelinuxer: morning
<kim0> thelinuxer: just emailed you .. please reply
<thelinuxer> kim0: hey man sorry in a meeting now will reply in 30 mins keda
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-31
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello ashams :D
<seiflotfy> hi ashams
<seiflotfy> hi MohamedAlaa98
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello seiflotfy
<MohamedAlaa98> sorry for late :)
<MohamedAlaa98> hello cseslam :)
<MohamedAlaa98> seiflotfy: sorry for late I didn't see the notification
<MohamedAlaa98> looks like all you are busy here :-$
<cseslam> hi Mohamed
<MohamedAlaa98> hi cseslam
<MohamedAlaa98> did you finish seiflotfy's vala codes?
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: i built my code on top of it
<seiflotfy> and will put it up for review
<MohamedAlaa98> oh, nice
<MohamedAlaa98> Good luck :)
<cseslam> thelinuxer: shewaya kman w hwl3 f ubuntu :D
<thelinuxer> cseslam: it has been proved to be a domestic hazardous product :D
<thelinuxer> malak bas yabny ?
<thelinuxer> maho ba2a kewayes aho ba3d el update
<cseslam> elsot bisht3'l w yfsl lw7do :D
<cseslam> fe 3la tool reports l crashes, bs mafesh 2odame ay crashes bt7sl
<thelinuxer> did u try to upgrade ?
<thelinuxer> also mawdoo3 el crashes dah check el details beta3et el crash
<seiflotfy> cseslam: i had that too :d
<thelinuxer> hi seiflotfy :)
<seiflotfy> anyhow thelinuxer cseslam made a contirbution to zeitgeist that i am building on top of
<thelinuxer> cool :)
<seiflotfy> and it will land in gnome and ubuntu
<seiflotfy> he ported my python logger to vala
<seiflotfy> :d
<thelinuxer> yeah told me about that script
<seiflotfy> now i am making it part of the zeitgeist-dahub process
<thelinuxer> what is that ?
<seiflotfy> well basically its some kind of passive logger (that monitors gtk and kde recent managers) and pushes events into zeitgeist-engine
<seiflotfy> now we added a telepathy-observer (for chats)
<thelinuxer> eshta cool
<seiflotfy> but ubuntu was torutring me today
<seiflotfy> due to some weird gtk patches
<seiflotfy> the amount of gtk patches they have that are not insync with upstream is critical
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: things take time to get upstream ..
<seiflotfy> i dont think those will ever be accepted upstream really
<seiflotfy> and its been like that for a while
<thelinuxer> r they that bad ?
<seiflotfy> well the scrollbar for example
<seiflotfy> its an ubuntu hack and not generic for all
<seiflotfy> i mean this is open source
<seiflotfy> and i like it
<seiflotfy> but it just make it a pain for me to develop upstream stuff
<seiflotfy> cseslam: http://fpaste.org/QbaG/
<cseslam> great job man
<cseslam> but i have one question, why vala ? most of people now prefer it over python
<seiflotfy> vala generates C code that is then compiled
<seiflotfy> it makes it faster than python
<seiflotfy> also python has a terrible startup time and is not supported on mobile environments
<seiflotfy> whereareas vala u can always use the produced C code
<cseslam> i see
<seiflotfy> so it is basically translating your C# like code to C
<seiflotfy> python is good for apps
<seiflotfy> but for services that run the whole time you should go with C/C++ since the memory consumption is much more less
<cseslam> Elementary members use vala for their apps
<seiflotfy> cseslam: yes i know
<cseslam> then i will keep using python for my apps
<seiflotfy> I know the elementary team personally (we meet at conferences)
<cseslam> lucky you
<seiflotfy> cseslam: i advise you to use python in apps
<seiflotfy> it is simple
<seiflotfy> and allows easy contributions
<cseslam> yep python ease the job
<cseslam> seiflotfy: is this anyway near what you want ? http://youtu.be/kEs6qSo727E
<seiflotfy> cseslam: perfect
<seiflotfy> continue please
<seiflotfy> :d
<seiflotfy> cseslam: u rock
<cseslam> seiflotfy; thank you
<cseslam> i still have to understand the time lib
<cseslam> and how to use it
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-27
<xnixan> Hi everybody :)
<thelinuxer> hi xnixan
<xnixan> thelinuxer, why there is no activity here, like what is happening on facebook group?
<thelinuxer> xnixan: simple .. people use technologies that are more accessible for them
<thelinuxer> tey visit facebook everyday so it's pretty much easier to be active there
<thelinuxer> they*
<xnixan> thelinuxer, i saw a conversation between two members, it take them ages to communicate with each other, i think promoting the channel is mandatory for support at least :)
<thelinuxer> xnixan: please help with that.  This channel is almost deserted and I would like to see it have more action
<thelinuxer> but I know people use facebook because it a matter of convenience only :)
<xnixan> thelinuxer, :) NP
<thelinuxer> xnixan: I expect to see you here everyday from now on ;)
<xnixan> thelinuxer, me too :)
<thelinuxer> xnixan: :)
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-30
<hatem__7> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-01
<xnixan> Good evening penguins  :)
#ubuntu-eg 2014-05-31
<alxzander> ?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-30
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, o/
<Na3iL> Hello theShirbiny
<Na3iL> theShirbiny, we talked last time I think?
<Na3iL> Are you from Egypt
<theShirbiny> Yes
<theShirbiny> you aren't?
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, is a common name here :D
<Na3iL> hahaha
<Na3iL> I am from Tunisia actually
<theShirbiny> cool :D
<Na3iL> I wanna know something
<Na3iL> are you involved through your LoCo team?
<theShirbiny> nope, they've kicked me from the mailing list :(
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, ^
<Na3iL> Why theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> they didn't like me talking about how good gentoo is on their ubuntu meeting xD
<Na3iL> Well, in that case I really like you very much :D
<Na3iL> I am a Gentoo lover and Arch linux addicted
<theShirbiny> xD
<Na3iL> But, this is not a good reason to kick you out from the ML
<theShirbiny> I can't find the last email i sent before getting kicked xD
<Na3iL> That's shame really
<Na3iL> When the next meeting?
<Na3iL> Ubuntu is a FOSS community that gather all FOSS users
<Na3iL> not only Ubuntu users
<theShirbiny> don't know, and don't really care. I'm not interested in any non-technical stuff :D
<theShirbiny> that's why I don't go to #ubuntu-africa that much
<Na3iL> It's not about non-technical stuffs and skills, it's about supporting each other and know other peeps
<theShirbiny> haven't really seen any technical problems there
<Na3iL> That's because Ubuntu is a very active community and by just searching for your problem you will absouletly find it while it's dedicated to new migrated users from window$
<theShirbiny> just like what google does to the middle east, no technology, just marketing
<theShirbiny> i'm not talking about ubuntu-africa in particular, but generally any non-technical community.
<Na3iL> Hmm I see
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-31
<hazrpg> Just wondering, but is anyone else having a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 and nvidia drivers? I get a blank screen after the splash screen...
<hazrpg> Here's a strange thing, I tripple boot... so I have Ubuntu 16.04 (my main system), Windows 10 (rarely used), and a further Ubuntu install which I use for testing the newest version (e.g. I had 16.04 beta on this partition when I was still running 14.04). My main Ubuntu (upgraded from 14.04 -> 16.04) shows a blank screen after the splash, my testing Ubuntu (upgraded from Ubuntu 15.06 -> 16.04) boots fine.
<hazrpg>  It didn't straight after the upgrade, I had to follow the usuall uninstall nvidia, reboot, reinstall, reboot, etc... but finally got it working, the same trick does not work on my main system though :(
#ubuntu-eg 2016-06-02
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, o/
<Na3iL> Hello theShirbiny
